# CZ 452 American 17 HMR?



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Just wondering does any one have any experince with this rifle. I really would like to try the .17 HMR in a decent rifle and dont mind saving up for an excellent rifle.

May as well get done right the first time I always say!

:sniper:


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

I just bought the varmint at a local store for $359.
I took it out the next day, and with a tasco 3x9 variable optics( the one from my ruger 10/22) I shoot a 3/4 inch group at 75 yards. Now I know that I am not the best shot out there so this may not be saying much, *but the gun out shoots me.* I would recommend it to anyone who asked. If you would like a place to start looking for more info try this site.

http://www.varmintal.com/17hmr.htm

Happy Shooting: ME


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Stealth,
I bought that rifle in .22lr about a month ago. Havent but a scope on it yet but it is a very accurate little rifle. I love it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the general concensus is that cz makes good arms, also that the .17 hmr is very accurate. With this combo there is only one way you can go wrong, and that is that cz is spendy. You could get the same preformance out of a savage or marlin for a lot less, but it wont look as pretty. Also, cz bolts are known to be a bit gritty, and the trigger often needs to be worked on.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

I only paid $20 more for my CZ then the savage or marlin.  The bolt action and trigger on my CZ is just as goodas the other guns I was looking at.


----------

